# Bad ich on goldfish



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

So, my team has a 29 gallon tank with a comet goldfish. Not ideal, I know, but that's not the issue at hand. My teammates apparently decided the tank was too boring, so they went out to the local "everything" store (slightly better than Walmart) and got some tropical fish. I haven't seen them yet, so I don't know what kind they are. I have told them to return the fish, but it looks like I'll have to do that myself.

Anyway... Surprise, surprise, the goldfish got ich. According to my bf, the co-caretaker of the fish (who is just as mad about this as I am), it's a pretty bad case.

I'm gonna swing by my lfs tomorrow for meds before heading over to assess the damage. What should I get? Any other things that I should do?

Please help me! I love this little fish, and I want him to survive.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd try and reduce the temperature overnight with the goldfish, this should slow the metabolism of the parasite and the fish until you can get your meds. It also has the effect of providing your fish with more oxygen.
Goldfish are cold water fish so I don't think bumping up the temperature to above what the Ich can survive will be an option.
Make sure that you don't drop the temp by more than 1 degree per hour and you should be safe.
Then use the meds they give you at the shop exactly as prescribed and you should be safe.
cb


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

I went and got stuff on Thursday, so he's already on meds.

My lfs had me add salt to the water; he said up to 2 tsp per gallon, but I only did 2/3 tsp per gallon. I figured too little is better than too much. We're also medicating with Nox Ich (main ingredient is malachite green) and Melafix (for fin damage and popeye).

We didn't mess with the temperature at all, since the tank doesn't have a heater. The temperature in the building, especially in the office where the tank is located, is pretty consistent. 

We'll be keeping a close eye on him, but I think he'll make it.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

It's good you're on the mend and the salt... I'd stay away from personally as you're already medicating for the symptoms you can see.
Salt AFAIK may reduce osmotic pressure on the fish's organs but it will also reduce the oxygen in the water. When in doubt, leave it alone.
I hope you've checked that Melafix is compatible with Malachite green - I don't know Melafix. Combining meds is usually a bad idea though so I'd think that combining 3 may be less than ideal.
Hope all's well after that.
cb


----------

